# Camera Mods?



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

I thought I read about some stock camera mods before I got my s3..faster frame rate and shutter...video performance etc. Is this still out there? Or is it needed? Or implemented in ROMs already? I am on Beans 10...just wondering..former DX owner so I LOVE my camcorder..lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I too am interested

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

